# Fedor askng that winner of Overeem/Werdum submit to Olympic style drug testing



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Follow up article in english:

http://www.headkicklegend.com/2011/...ng-to-dictate-rules-of-strikeforce-tournament


We knew this was gonna happen. The Strikeforce tournament was too good to be true. But now it appears as if Fedor Emelianenko's management team will be requesting special drug testing for the Heavyweight Grand Prix tournament which kicks off February 12th. Speaking with Sports.ru, Vadim had the following to say: 

Fedor as fighter is clean. He trains in the mountains, to improve endurance, and from that eight had already caught two for doping - Josh Barnett and Antonio Silva. And surely someone else uses it, while we insisted that it was all the same, to have equal strength.

I just wanted for his fighter to be professional opponent, "not a chemist." Today doping can significantly add speed and endurance. We just want all parties in the Grand Prix to play by the rules.

Terms of the tournament are determined, the grid is painted. Although, if Fedor will the semi-finals, I plan to insist on a thorough verification of the opponent on drugs. You know, I experienced a lot of problems when there was a struggle with Josh Barnett and Fedor, and do not want this situation again. I then had a lot of money to lose on the same advertising, a big problem with television were. I want this time all the men knew and were aware of the fact that they will test it very seriously.

Emphasis mine. While I don't disagree that drug testing is necessary in a tournament with Josh Barnett, who has failed tests for PED's three time already in his career, to say he plans on a thorough verification starting in the semi-finals is absurd. Incase anyone is missing the underhanded point, Vadim is referring to Alistair Overeem, the most likely semi-final opponent for Fedor. This isn't the first time that Vadim has made this kind of request of Overeem, going as far as saying he'd desire Olympic style testing if the two would ever meet. 

Strikeforce is in the process of a massive undertaking with this Heavyweight tournament and any problems with M-1 management could severely hurt the tournament from finishing. There are already many who doubt the Grand Prix will ever see a conclusion and if Barnett fails a drug test for an unprecedented fourth time, the tournament would be all but dead. Couple this news, with accusations that Coker was commission shopping and the tournament is rapidly burning off all fan goodwill.

I'm hoping that Vadim is just speaking in generalized terms but my gut tells me that's not the case. I'll keep everyone updated as this unfolds. 




Original Article here in Russian.


http://www.sports.ru/boxing/75478086.html 


Basically Fedor and M1 are asking that the the second round winner between Overeem and Werdum submit to olympic style drug testing.

Sounds like Mayweather BS to me. Especially considering Antonio Silva, who Fedor is scheduled to fight in Feb, tested positive before while Overeem has yet he's the one they're asking.

Keep in mind, Overeem passed his drug test with Rogers in his last SF fight, it looks Fedor might be asking for Olympic style testing for Overeem here as regular tests are mandatory at Stikeforce


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Lame here come the problems! but to be honest i dont think reem will have a problem with doing it as he had one for the rodgers fight i think.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Coosh said:


> Article here in Russian.
> 
> http://www.sports.ru/boxing/mma/20955986.html
> 
> ...


LOL did u look at the guy? It looks like he puts steroids in his wheaties!

I wouldnt want to fight some juiced up crazy mofo! And plus with Barnett failing in there promotion with Affliction, i totally understand there concern... Not fair if your doing it right and others are cheating

And plus they understand how badly most guys want a Fedor win under there belt, and would go to great lengths and do whatever it takes to get it


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL did u look at the guy? It looks like he puts steroids in his wheaties!
> 
> I wouldnt want to fight some juiced up crazy mofo! And plus with Barnett failing in there promotion with Affliction, i totally understand there concern... Not fair if your doing it right and others are cheating
> 
> And plus they understand how badly most guys want a Fedor win under there belt, and would go to great lengths and do whatever it takes to get it


Fedor and M-1 finally start feeling the real threat. In other words, they are almost positive that the fight with Overeem is unavoidable. M-1 didn't need those assurances about any other opponent Fedor has faced including Barnett. I hope it's not another way to get out of the tournament due to Overeem's presence. If so, then I hope Alistair won't be banned. Without him, the tournament loses its meaning.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

As Machida Karate said, it's understandable. And I don't mind a tournament without Overeem as the title isn't even on the line anyway. Doth not matter to me.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like somebody doesnt want to fight Overeem


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Word lol ...Something had to come up....But it is a legit request


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Word lol ...Something had to come up....But it is a legit request


yeah, sure, but if they are gonna drug test they should be testing every single person in the HW Tournament


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn Killstarz it seems like you you want this to be a real tourny........lol


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Personally I think all fighters in major MMA organizations should be subjected to olympic style drug testing. But the fact that Fedor's camp always keep bitching about Overeem, who's never been caught using PEDs, while having no problem setting up fights with guys who have been caught several times, shows just how dangerous they consider him compared to the rest.

I'm a big fan of Werdum, but I must admit that I almost hope Overeem beats him (which I also believe he will) so that we can finally see the big fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Damn Killstarz it seems like you you want this to be a real tourny........lol


haha, we can only hope


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> yeah, sure, but if they are gonna drug test they should be testing every single person in the HW Tournament


except Fedor Overeem without any substances vs Fedor full of steroids would be very interesting for sure.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Overeem has always been ripped, he was very dehydrated and like he said in an interview, he had to give up weightlifting in order to stay at 205. After that he renewed his training, started eating 7-8 meals a day, proper weight lifting, lot's of sleep and he's a genetic freak.

That being said i'm sure he's clean and i hope he wrecks Fedor and M1's ego.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Actually they are asking the entire tournament submit to the drug testing and for once I see there point here. Fink said they lost a pile of money when they promoted Affliction trilogy only to have Barnett crash it and with two of the fighters havign failed drug tests in the past they hope to prevent any repeats.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Fedor and M-1 finally start feeling the real threat. In other words, they are almost positive that the fight with Overeem is unavoidable. M-1 didn't need those assurances about any other opponent Fedor has faced including Barnett. I hope it's not another way to get out of the tournament due to Overeem's presence. If so, then I hope Alistair won't be banned. Without him, the tournament loses its meaning.


I totally agree that the tourny would lose A LOT more meaning, and i wouldn't want to see him get banned for anything other then Cheating, and Steroids is one of the top forms of cheating.

If Overeem is clean then he has nothing to worry about and i would want to see this fight! But watching Fedor lose to a Steroid popping fighter doesn't prove anything and it just screws up the Emperors amazing record.

I MUCH rather see this whole tourny go to shit then to see Fedor losing un legit, but maybe thats just me



D.P. said:


> As Machida Karate said, it's understandable. And I don't mind a tournament without Overeem as the title isn't even on the line anyway. Doth not matter to me.


Its true this is a Pride type Tourny no Belt here, so if Fedor is scared or not, this is exactly what he should be doing because he is doing it right!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Couchwarrior said:


> Personally I think all fighters in major MMA organizations should be subjected to olympic style drug testing.


^ This


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The truth is until the athletic commissions get behind revamping the system its never going to get done IMO.

Nothing kills off combat sports like a state ran bureaucratic board..


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

The reality is Overeem has never failed a drug test and im sure he won't this time..

You know how long Overeem has wanted both Fedor and Werdum? I don't think he is gonna do anything stupid especially since he knows the games M-1 likes to play.

Just wondering though does anyone know the diference between the regular tests and the olympic style drug tests?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think it's because they think someone's on roids, it's just to make sure that the Affliction debacle doesn't happen again. I can see their point.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It's not Fedor trying to duck Reem, get over that. There are known steroid abusers in this bunch, so his camps request is legit and should be done. If you have nothing to hide, whats so hard about a quick drug test. Lots of money involved in these events, so I see where they're coming from.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

UFC on VHS said:


> Just wondering though does anyone know the diference between the regular tests and the olympic style drug tests?


Olympic style drug tests include year round, random, unannounced tests, and now include blood testing, instead of just urine like athletic commissions do.

A lot more things show up in blood than in urine.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

UFC on VHS said:


> The reality is Overeem has never failed a drug test and im sure he won't this time..
> 
> You know how long Overeem has wanted both Fedor and Werdum? I don't think he is gonna do anything stupid especially since he knows the games M-1 likes to play.
> 
> Just wondering though does anyone know the diference between the regular tests and the olympic style drug tests?


That's untrue.

Overeem has passed multiple tests including one for Brett Rogers recently.

It looks Fedor might be asking for Olympic style testing for Overeem here as regular tests are mandatory at Stikeforce.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't understand why some of you are ok with this new development?!

I will make one thing clear and that's I am all for there being more stringent testing in MMA, but for M-1 to ask for it now is absolute horse$hit....why not ask for this when they were re-negotiating Fedor's contract? B4 Strikeforce put together this mega tournament?

This is some serious M-1 BS and could jeopardize the tournament.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Icemanforever said:


> I don't understand why some of you are ok with this new development?!
> 
> I will make one thing clear and that's I am all for there being more stringent testing in MMA, but for M-1 to ask for it now is absolute horse$hit....*why not ask for this when they were re-negotiating Fedor's contract? B4 Strikeforce put together this mega tournament?
> *
> This is some serious M-1 BS and could jeopardize the tournament.


Excellent point.

In my opinion, as much as I hate to say it, but this is going to be an exit strategy from the tournament.

They're only bringing up this up now in hopes that Overeem will not comply to testing so they have a way out.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Coosh said:


> That's untrue.
> 
> Overeem has passed multiple tests including one for Brett Rogers recently.
> 
> It looks Fedor might be asking for Olympic style testing for Overeem here as regular tests are mandatory at Stikeforce.


What's untrue?

I said he never failed a test.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

What's the fuss about?

They should test everyone.

Would anyone be surprised if it came out that Overem is on roids?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rusko said:


> What's the fuss about?
> 
> They should test everyone.
> 
> *Would anyone be surprised if it came out that Overem is on roids?*


I would most definitely be surprised if Alistair is juicing.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I would most definitely be surprised if Alistair is juicing.


...and Fedor automatically advances to the final, then Barnett also tests positive, and Fedor gets crowned as the champion... during his triumph for a single victory


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Rusko said:


> What's the fuss about?
> 
> They should test everyone.


Do you read anyone else's post? The fuss is that they should've brought this up when they were at the negotiation table not when the tourney is all set up already.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with it.

If you're going to put all the time money and effort into a tournament like this, everyone should be subjected to the highest level of drug testing.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't see why y'all whine about it. The only reason I can think of is that some of y'all scared one of y'all fav fighters gets caught.

M-1 wants honesty and Fedor will fight Overeem if he passes.




Icemanforever said:


> Do you read anyone else's post? The fuss is that they should've brought this up when they were at the negotiation table not when the tourney is all set up already.





M.C said:


> I agree with it.
> 
> If you're going to put all the time money and effort into a tournament like this, everyone should be subjected to the highest level of drug testing.


This shouldn't been brought up in the negotiation table, this should be a rule in all major organizations.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

M.C said:


> I agree with it.
> 
> If you're going to put all the time money and effort into a tournament like this, everyone should be subjected to the highest level of drug testing.


You do realize that "the highest level" of drug testing is also REALLY expensive right?! and really there aint no way to get the commission on board anytime soon right?!

M-1 are a disease and could very well ruin the best thing thats happened to the HW div (outside of UFC) in some time.



Rusko said:


> This shouldn't been brought up in the negotiation table, this should be a rule in all major organizations.


Absolutely....do you see it happening anytime soon?!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Icemanforever said:


> You do realize that "the highest level" of drug testing is also REALLY expensive right?! and really there aint no way to get the commission on board anytime soon right?!
> 
> M-1 are a disease and could very well ruin the best thing thats happened to the HW div (outside of UFC) in some time.
> 
> ...


Two things:

1. Expensive or not, it's a legit sport and if you put a lot of money into something, you pay as much insurance as possible to make sure it goes well. That insurance is highest level testing.

2. This tourny is the best thing that's happened to the HW division since Pride fell, that includes anything the UFC has done.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree with the principle of it, but I disagree with the timing. No matter how appropriate the request is in of itself, the timing of it makes Fedor look bad. It comes off like a desperate attempt to avoid Overeem, whether it is or not. Especially considering this is the first time Fedor has asked for such a thing. If it was something Fedor did, historically, then its just an athlete sincerely concerned about fair-play, but since its out of nowhere and for the first time, right before someone Fedor has been accused and suspected to be ducking for years... it has desperation written all over it. 

If this was such a concern, then this is something that M1 and Fedor had plenty of time to address before re-negotiating their contract.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

M.C said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. Expensive or not, it's a legit sport and if you put a lot of money into something, you pay as much insurance as possible to make sure it goes well. That insurance is highest level testing.
> 
> 2. This tourny is the best thing that's happened to the HW division since Pride fell, that includes anything the UFC has done.


1. SF pays the commissions to make sure it goes well, yes that only involves pee'ing in a cup but those are the rules set in place at this time....it would take years to get each commission to change there ways and for them to bring this point up NOW (M-1) with only 24 days left is horse$hit you must see that.

2. I agree, I just didn't want to have to argue that point to the Zuffa zombies that exist on this site.



VolcomX311 said:


> I agree with the principle of it, but I disagree with the timing. No matter how appropriate the request is in of itself, the timing of it makes Fedor look bad. It comes off like a desperate attempt to avoid Overeem, whether it is or not. Especially considering this is the first time Fedor has asked for such a thing. If it was something Fedor did, historically, then its just an athlete sincerely concerned about fair-play, but since its out of nowhere and for the first time, right before someone Fedor has been accused and suspected to be ducking for years... it has desperation written all over it.
> 
> If this was such a concern, then this is something that M1 and Fedor had plenty of time to address before re-negotiating their contract.


Thank You, I mean they didn't make a dust up about it when they were scheduled to fight Barnett and they haven't made a deal about it for fighting Big Foot so what gives?!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Icemanforever said:


> 1. SF pays the commissions to make sure it goes well, yes that only involves pee'ing in a cup but those are the rules set in place at this time....it would take years to get each commission to change there ways and for them to bring this point up NOW (M-1) with only 24 days left is horse$hit you must see that.
> 
> 2. I agree, I just didn't want to have to argue that point to the Zuffa zombies that exist on this site.


It won't take years. They agree to get a blood test, they take the test, get checked, and there you go.

They aren't asking to change the rules for every org and for them to change every fight in the future to test like this. They are saying they want, for these fights and this tournament, which they themselves and put a great amount of money and effort into, they want to have the best testing.

They can and more than likely will get what they want here because most agree that when dealing with something like this, the highest level testing needs to be in place, and it's not going to take a long time to get done, as it's just a couple of fighters for 1 tournament.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh damn i was just starting tolike fedor again, looks like someone doesn't want to face the horse meat freak who will break your teeth


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

M.C said:


> It won't take years. They agree to get a blood test, they take the test, get checked, and there you go.
> 
> They aren't asking to change the rules for every org and for them to change every fight in the future to test like this. They are saying they want, for these fights and this tournament, which they themselves and put a great amount of money and effort into, they want to have the best testing.


So why the hell wouldn't they request this AT the negotiation table? It's blatantly obvious that Overeem could very well be Fedor's opponent in the Semi's, why not request this before the tournament was announced and b4 Strikeforce put time, money and effort forward?! wouldn't have been difficult to get that written in the contract.



M.C said:


> They can and more than likely will get what they want here because most agree that when dealing with something like this, the highest level testing needs to be in place, and it's not going to take a long time to get done, as it's just a couple of fighters for 1 tournament.


In the nicest way possible, I think your in dream world....Pac/Mayweather mean anything to you!? Look at that debacle and tell me M-1 will "get what they want".


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Icemanforever said:


> So why the hell wouldn't they request this AT the negotiation table? It's blatantly obvious that Overeem could very well be Fedor's opponent in the Semi's, why not request this before the tournament was announced and b4 Strikeforce put time, money and effort forward?! wouldn't have been difficult to get that written in the contract.
> 
> 
> 
> In the nicest way possible, I think your in dream world....Pac/Mayweather mean anything to you!? Look at that debacle and tell me M-1 will "get what they want".


Who cares if it was done before or after? You're bringing up a point that isn't even in the same league as to what I'm talking about. They need to be tested to the highest degree when dealing with a tournament like this. They asked before or they asked after, it does not matter. More over, how do you know they haven't already talked to Strikeforce about this? How do you know this hasn't been in discussion behind the scenes since the start? For all we know, this has already been discussed before by M1 and Strikeforce and even Overeem, and it's just getting out now that they have asked for it. At the end of the day, they asked for it and it's GOOD that they did so.

As for a dream world, this isn't boxing. MMA and Boxing are apples and oranges, not only that but the companies and the people who run the companies are apples and oranges. This could be done very easily and peacefully. You have no idea.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

M.C said:


> Who cares if it was done before or after? You're bringing up a point that isn't even in the same league as to what I'm talking about. They need to be tested to the highest degree when dealing with a tournament like this. They asked before or they asked after, it does not matter. More over, how do you know they haven't already talked to Strikeforce about this? How do you know this hasn't been in discussion behind the scenes since the start? For all we know, this has already been discussed before by M1 and Strikeforce and even Overeem, and it's just getting out now that they have asked for it. At the end of the day, they asked for it and it's GOOD that they did so.
> 
> As for a dream world, this isn't boxing. MMA and Boxing are apples and oranges, not only that but the companies and the people who run the companies are apples and oranges. This could be done very easily and peacefully. You have no idea.


If you read the translation it states there gonna be looking at the commission to put these stringent test forwards, this has nothing to do with Strikeforce when it comes to testing. Also how the hell does it not matter to you that they asked for this AFTER everything was setup?! They could potentially ruin the whole tournament, how does that not annoy you from a fan's point of view?!

Oh and while MMA isn't boxing there both a business and they both deal with the same commissions, I've been watching boxing for 15 years and believe me when it comes to the commission its all the same. I have no idea? How long exactly have you been watching combat sports?! This wont be done easily or peacefully.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

First, you should report these articles correctly. In the article is says these discussions have been going on for 6 months. So i'm sure the testing has been brought up alot after the Barnett/Fedor scandal. 

Also, Fedor isn't saying any of this, it's his management of course.



> The only thing I said and will say, Fedor - fighter is clean. He trains in the mountains, to improve endurance, and from that eight had already caught two for doping - Barnett and Silva. And surely someone else uses it, while we insisted that it was all the same, to have equal strength.





> - That is why Alexander Michkov recently talked about the Olympic system of doping control?
> 
> Yes. But it's not in some system. We have never shied away from a particular battle, I just wanted for his fighter professional opponent, "not a chemist." Today doping can significantly add speed and endurance. We just want all parties to the Grand Prix and, hence, potential rivals Theo, played by the rules.


Before people switch sides, thought this clears up a few things


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw this posted on another site and found it highly interesting...

Cut & paste

M1 has asked that special drug testing be administered in the semi-finals of the tournament. 

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/1/1...ests-drug-testing-for-heavyweight-semi-finals

Why has this become an issue now, after the fact Fedor has signed his new deal for the GP with Strikeforce? Why wasn't this ironed out in the planning phase of the GP before Fedor signed on? The answer is quite simple: M1 is using this as an excuse to to exit from the tournament in hopes that Overeem and other participants will not oblige to testing. Even if they do, they'll find another excuse not to fight like Mayweather did in the Pacquiao drug testing fiasco.

Look at the evidence below. 

Fedor will NEVER fight Allistiar Overeem and M1 will ruin the GP.



1. Allistair Overeem challenges Fedor
2. M1/Fedor insult him call him a steroid bully
3. Allistair Overeem challenges Fedor
4. M1/Fedor say he needs to take an olympic style drug test
5. Allistair Overeem challenges Fedor
6. M1/Fedor say he hasn't accomplished enough and needs to prove himself
7. Allistair Overeem beats Brett Rogers more impressively that Fedor does and challenges Fedor right after the fight infront of the world
8. M1/Fedor say they they do not fight fight for titles or prizes and are not interested in that fight
9. Allistiar Overeem announces he's going back to K1
10. M1/Fedor challenge him after the fact and say he's ducking
11. The Strikeforce GP tournament is announced
12. After the contracts are signed M1 conveniently ask for special drug testing should he make it to the semi-finals. 



http://www.mmafighting.com/2009/10/...want-to-fight-fedor-emelianenko-in-april-201/
*
Overeem starts campaigning for a bout with Fedor way back in 2009. He says he wants to face Fedor in April 2010.*

"I want all of you to write this down," Overeem told reporters after the fight against Thompson. "I want to fight Fedor. Alistair Overeem wants to fight Fedor in April 2010. So write that down."




http://www.fightofthenight.com/news/m-1-global-want-olympic-drug-testing-for-fedor-vs-overeem/

*M1 asks that Overeem be olympic style drug tested*

“Overeem-Fedor talk will be interesting. M-1 is asking for Olympic style drug testing. Overeem’s camp says no, athletic comm. testing enough.



http://www.5thround.com/24909/alistair-overeem-fedor-doesnt-want-to-fight/

*"Fedor does not want to fight" - Overeem*



http://www.lowkick.com/Strikeforce/Finkelstein-Alistair-Overeem-is-a-steroid-bully-6785

*M1 calls Overeem a steroid bully who has nothing to offer Fedor*

*“Overeem has nothing to offer for Fedor, except being a steroid bully.” *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DILSHwpfrQ0&feature=player_embedded

*Video - Overeem was supposed to face Fedor the night he fought Rogers but Fedor ducked him*




http://urdirt.com/2010/03/02/vadim-...-and-is-above-strikeforces-heavyweight-title/

*M1 says Overeem not accomplished enough to fight Fedor*

*“I personally think that Alistair Overeem did not reach the desired level to challenge Fedor. He beat a lot of no-name opponents in Mixed Martial Arts. Overeem defeated Paul Buentello and then disappeared from the United States for more than two year, which is simply ridiculous. He has nothing to offer for Fedor Emelianenko, except being a steroid bully. Also, pay attention that Werdum beat Overeem when they were fighting in Pride, four years ago.“ -Vadim Finklestein M1
*
*


http://urdirt.com/2010/03/02/vadim-...-and-is-above-strikeforces-heavyweight-title/

M1 says Fedor will not fight Overeem because Fedor is above fighting for medals and belts*

*
“We do not fight for the Strikeforce Heavyweight Title. Strikeforce are our partner, and any titles whether it is UFC, Strikeforce, WAMMA, Dream… they are just medals. Fedor is above these things. We are interested in the level of our opponent and his popularity among the audience.”*



http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Ov...Challenge-Rumored-Blood-Testing-Demands-26555

*Overeem scoffs at the timing of M1's challenge*

Recently defeated legend Fedor Emelianenko has issued a challenge to Strikeforce heavyweight champion Alistair Overeem to face him in either November or December. *However, the 30-year-old Dutch striker has already committed himself to this year’s K-1 Grand Prix, which begins on Oct. 2 in Korea and culminates on Dec. 11 in Japan. 
*



http://www.headkicklegend.com/2010/8/25/1650824/alistair-overeem-participating-in
*
Overeems management made it clear when he was available to fight*

_
"Boon also points out that he made it clear that Alistair was available to fight in the US in April through late September, and finds it funny that Fedor's management wouldn't accept a fight with him until after those dates have passed. Peculiar indeed. A point that needs to be made is that M-1 has demands for Overeem, but what about Barnett who is currently without a license to fight in the US due to PED issues?"_[/QUOTE]



http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/1/1...ests-drug-testing-for-heavyweight-semi-finals

*Fedor to request drug testing in the tournament Semi-Finals*


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Coosh said:


> *M1 asks that Overeem be olympic style drug tested*
> 
> “Overeem-Fedor talk will be interesting. M-1 is asking for Olympic style drug testing. Overeem’s camp says no, athletic comm. testing enough.
> 
> ...


Why hasn't Overeem just said yes to the testing since back then? Something to hide maybe?


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

box said:


> Why hasn't Overeem just said yes to the testing since back then? Something to hide maybe?


First of all it's ridiculous that Overeem be subject to a different set of rules than everyone else, especially considering the fact that he has never tested positive, when Fedor has not even asked the same of his opponents who have.

Second of, A Fedor/Overeem has never even come close enough to be on the table for this to even be considered.

Third, it's the athletic commission that's responsible for drug tests, not M1.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If you read the original article, M1 wanted everyone participating in the tourny to have the same testing, not Overeem alone. That's why misleading titles are bad, people just assume things.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Coosh said:


> First of all it's ridiculous that Overeem be subject to a different set of rules than everyone else, especially considering the fact that he has never tested positive, when Fedor has not even asked the same of his opponents who have.
> 
> Second of, A Fedor/Overeem has never even come close enough to be on the table for this to even be considered.
> 
> Third, it's the athletic commission that's responsible for drug tests, not M1.


+rep, couldn't agree more.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

And the reason from what I gathered they want the testing, is because 2 of the participants have tested positive before, Barnett/Silva.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Where there is smoke, there is is fire.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fedor again doing his best imitation of Floyd Mayweather.

I made the comparison between the two a while ago, and Fedor keeps living up to the name.

Cherrypicking fights, avoiding people, now the Olympic style cop out that ruined the boxing megafight has reared its ugly head in MMA, thanks to the one and only Fedor of course.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

You know I like watching the UFC, I agree its the biggest show out right now, they have the best fighters and the are well run. You may not like Dana White, but you cannot deny he has passion for MMA and he is into it as any normal fan would be, and for a long time he had to single handleddly keep all his fighters in check and keep them happy. He has enough respect that guys like Wanderlei Silva said that Dana is the best boss he ever had. I am a big UFC fan because of all of these points from the business side, to the event side.

That said, I know Strikeforce also exists and I was excited when I first heard about this tourney. As a follower of K-1 and the old PRIDE I was expecting something similiar. Needless to say that I was dissapointed when I found out it wasent an actual trournament. They do not fight in a row on the same night like in K-1 or PRIDE. All it is a gimmick to set up fights that are no better than doing it normally. Why is it any different when they said whoever wins Fedor/Silva gets to fight Overeem/Werdum later on, than Dana White saying whoever wins Dos Santos/Nelson gets to fight Lesnar/Velasquez next? The only minor difference is you get to vaguely know the next fighters beforehand. I would have been very excited if it was an actual tournament but it isint any better matchmaking than the other MMA organizations.

Plus the whole M-1 shenanigans.. I am never a fan of M-1 trying to control everything with their crazyness, which is why negotiations fell apart between the UFC and M-1 in signing Fedor. It wasent about money it was more about the non exclusive contracts and the insistence of co-promoting. AKA if you get married to Fedor you have to give up 50% of your possessions to them when he fights. I understand why the UFC didnt want to do all of this for the signing of 1 guy. Fedor would be kicking ass in the UFC right now if he had the nuts to reign in M-1, but he doesent want to. This is just another attempt of M-1 trying to run things. i dont mind drug testing, but it has to be done by everybody INCLUDING Fedor and Big Foot, or is Fedor an exception? And why now? Why not earlier? And I read at sherdog that it was blurted out that Fedor has an exit clause on his contract from this tournament. So he can ditch if he loses or if the other fighters or StrikeForce doesent agree to M-1's demands. This brings me to my final point.

StrikeForce wont be as big as the UFC, their terrible management and business decisions prevents them from doing so. Dont get me wrong, they have plenty of good fighters and they put on a show. But then you have Scott Coker who loves taking it in the rear from M-1. The nonexclusive contracts while they sound great in theory for the fighters, it hurts the organization. It just dictates that the Fighters will fight for you whenever THEY feel like it, and their is very little Strikeforce can do or willing to do anything about it. Also Coker signing someone like Barnett, it just proves to me that they dont give a crap and are willing to sign anyone even a guy who has failed multiple drug tests. StrikeForce may have a tad better HW division on paper than the UFC and people are excited to see these guys, but you gotta wonder why the UFC didnt want these guys or let these guys go in the first place. The lesser known guys in this tourney arent any better than the lesser known guys in the UFC. And the bigger names, well 2 didnt want to be in the UFC, 2 failed drug tests, and Overeem will nothing wrong with him but steriod allegations. I can tell you now that the UFC will try to sign Overeem and resign Werdum before they ever try to renegotiate with M-1 and Fedor again. They may have been desperate 3 years ago, but look at how big the UFC has gotten since, they can live without him now. And through all this, everything gets more unclear or dissapointing, their is a made up title up for grabs, its 3 rounds, and Coker is trying to cover Barnett away from Athletic Commisions. If their is one thing you dont do, is piss off Athletic Commisions. If you dont have a good relationship with most of them like the UFC, then StrikeForce will be limited on places that they can hold events in. Coker doesent care that this guy failed drug tests and is trying to find places that will let Barnett fight for them, maybe the only place left is international waters of the US coast. You can see how dissapointing this has gotten for me the more news is leaked out.

StrikeForce is terribly run and if they dont get their act together than its only a matter of time. Bellator is small now but its nicely run, maybe they will be the serious competition for the UFC in the future. I just have a problem with StrikeForce management, thats it. Sorry if my typing is a little bit off, my keyboard is messed.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Completely legit given all of the controversey about Overeem doping. Werdum would pass with flying colors anyways. I think they should test Reem before he even fights Werdum. Nothing wrong with fighting fair. Alistair needs to man-up and test without any complaints or dodging to prove critics wrong...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

box said:


> If you read the original article, M1 wanted everyone participating in the tourny to have the same testing, not Overeem alone. That's why misleading titles are bad, people just assume things.


No. He specifically states he wants it to take effect when he reaches the semi-finals. Not his first fight. It just so happens that he'll likely be facing Overeem there. Sorry, some of us can see the ploy.



BrutalKO said:


> ...Completely legit given all of the controversey about Overeem doping. Werdum would pass with flying colors anyways. I think they should test Reem before he even fights Werdum. Nothing wrong with fighting fair. Alistair needs to man-up and test without any complaints or dodging to prove critics wrong...


Except you can't just say someone has to adhere to an advanced set of drug testing rules simply because you think he's using steroids. There has to be this thing called proof.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

double post


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> No. He specifically states he wants it to take effect when he reaches the semi-finals. Not his first fight. It just so happens that he'll likely be facing Overeem there. Sorry, some of us can see the ploy.
> 
> 
> 
> Except you can't just say someone has to adhere to an advanced set of drug testing rules simply because you think he's using steroids. There has to be this thing called proof.


I'll quote the article again



> - That is why Alexander Michkov recently talked about the Olympic system of doping control?
> 
> Yes. But it's not in some system. We have never shied away from a particular battle, I just wanted for his fighter professional opponent, "not a chemist." Today doping can significantly add speed and endurance. *We just want all parties to the Grand Prix* and, hence, potential rivals Theo, played by the rules.


They also mention it's because of the Barnett situation where they lost a shitload of money promoting that fight, and he was a proven steroid nut, same with Silva.

I'm not defending M1, they're completely cracked out as far as a management team goes, but Fedor has little to do with any of this.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

box said:


> I'll quote the article again
> 
> 
> 
> They also mention it's because of the Barnett situation where they lost a shitload of money promoting that fight, and he was a proven steroid nut, same with Silva.





> Terms of the tournament are determined, the grid is painted. Although, if Fedor will the semi-finals, I plan to insist on a thorough verification of the opponent on drugs


Who does Fedor fight in the semi-finals again?

He's not even asking for it with Silva...funny enough.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I get it for the Barnnett's and the Silva's that he wants them to be tested i guess, but i dont get why for Overeem.

Honestly all I can say is either he doest wanna fight him, if it gets there, or he thinks the dude could possibly be dirty....

I really dont see Fedor fearing a fight....


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

box said:


> I'm not defending M1, they're completely cracked out as far as a management team goes, but Fedor has little to do with any of this.


Fedor surrounds himself with these people so while he may not be completely at fault he could certainly do something about it if he disagreed with the way there handling his career.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

Nawww poor wittle M1 don't wanna risk their money maker losing again, naw poor babies. 

Give me a break M1, yea roids are used by some fighters, but come one, this is reach Floyd Mayweather JR levels of dodging fight BS.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, if it comes down to Fedor and reem, and M1 then demands he's tested, strikeforce/reem say no, then Fedor better step up and fight reguardless. Then in the future, get this shit worked out before you sign your next contract, M1.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

He just wants a fair fight, just like Mayweather.

All of these dudes who are ducking roids testing are probably guilty.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

type in google ''overeem' and spacebar 

look at first suggestion lol


I still don't get how you guys believe in horse meat rather growth hormones.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mine says overeem vs edwards
overeem wiki
overeem edwards
overeem vs rogers and the last one says just overeem


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> mine says overeem vs edwards
> overeem wiki
> overeem edwards
> overeem vs rogers and the last one says just overeem


mine too


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Didn't Overeem say he'd take the tests the first few times:



> May 13th, 2010
> 
> “People can talk a lot, but after this fight I will be like any other fighter. *I will take any test that is required of me*,” Overeem told ESPN.com of proving his innocence. “When I pass the tests I know it’s going to shut a lot of people up. If they want to keep talking after that, they can go right ahead, because I ain’t listening anyway."






> August 26th, 2010
> 
> "I've [undergone] the athletic-commission drug testing every time I've fought there, and I've always come through the test negative," he said. "I'm the champion now, so I get tested every time I fight. I'm doing my part as an MMA fighter, [like] every MMA fighter, and I'm going to be tested every time because I'm the champion. So the argument of me having to (get) extra tests – why am I any different? Who put me in that position?"
> 
> "*If they're going to implement it for all MMA fighters, then I'll be happy to submit myself.* I'm going to do what everybody does because I'm not any different."


As soon as I saw the bracket, first thought was Werdum and A. Silva outmatched and lose, then either like Fedor training injury after he beats Antonio Silva or a another M-1 steroid allegation ... figures, that's one bullet. I just hope they all take the tests and 2nd bullet M-1 doesn't claim Fedor has a training injury.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> M-1 doesn't claim Fedor has a training injury.


OMG, I hope we will not hear it...


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> OMG, I hope we will not hear it...


Just a thought of mine of how M-1 plays this, seemed like a logical course of action if they wanted to continue having Fedor avoid Overeem... they ducked him for so long for a straight up championship fight. But this oddly-bracketed tournament all of a sudden gets M-1 to allow Fedor to finally fight Overeem. Seemed suspicious.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

they shouldnt be protecting fedor anymore, he already lost to a worse fighter in werdum, and overeem would destroy werdum and will now.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

There is no reason for Olympic style drug testing as long as the commissions say so.

I think Vlad should take a lie detector test on why he's been making his client dodge Overeem for the past few years.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


>





guy incognito said:


>


:thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Some posts are hilarious if Overeem is juicing then he shouldnt be in the tourney get over your Fedor hate , Overeem is a suspicious fighter and should be tested just like everyone else.

Legacy's are on the line so stop your gobshite arguments about exit strategies and man up to the fact that your favourite Dutch fighter MAY be on roids so needs to be tested properly.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Some posts are hilarious if Overeem is juicing then he shouldnt be in the tourney get over your Fedor hate , Overeem is a suspicious fighter and should be tested just like everyone else.
> 
> Legacy's are on the line so stop your gobshite arguments about exit strategies and man up to the fact that your favourite Dutch fighter MAY be on roids so needs to be tested properly.


Wow talk about completely missing the point.

Overeem will be tested anyway, but that the athletic commision's job. M1 trying to butt in and have Overeem tested smacks of the "I don't want to fight you so I'm looking for a way out" nonsense we say from Mayweather, especially considering all of the excuses M1 has had in the past.

*Tell me: If M1 and Fedor are so anti-drug, 

Why did:

Fedor not request strict drug testing from prospective opponents Antionio Silva (first round of the GP), Josh Barnett (first time he was going to fight him but it fell through), Tim Sylvia?

Why is Fedor's sparring partner and teammate, Kirill Sidelnikov, a known steroid user?

Why does M1 not test for steroids at their own events?*


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Coosh said:


> Wow talk about completely missing the point.
> 
> Overeem will be tested anyway, but that the athletic commision's job. M1 trying to butt in and have Overeem tested smacks of the "I don't want to fight you so I'm looking for a way out" nonsense we say from Mayweather, especially considering all of the excuses M1 has had in the past.
> 
> ...


Nailed it. not to mention he never asked for drug tests in pride when practically everyone was on them


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Nailed it. not to mention he never asked for drug tests in pride when practically everyone was on them


Yup, Mirco CroCop anyone?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Word lol ...Something had to come up....But it is a legit request



How is it legit? He is basically saying MMA tests aren't good enough for him? Everyone takes the same one, and they catch guys all the time. 

I'm not an Overeem lover, but has he ever tested positive? I've had my doubts that he is clean. But I bet if he was going to fight Barnett, he wouldn't ask for different testing...and Barnett has failed what? 3 times?

I hate Mayweather, and now Fedor is no better than he is. Scared to fight the next best guy.

Kind of pathetic. Fedor isn't who I thought he was.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rusko said:


> type in google ''overeem' and spacebar
> 
> look at first suggestion lol
> 
> ...


Well, here's mine:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> How is it legit? He is basically saying MMA tests aren't good enough for him? Everyone takes the same one, and they catch guys all the time.
> 
> I'm not an Overeem lover, but has he ever tested positive? I've had my doubts that he is clean. But I bet if he was going to fight Barnett, he wouldn't ask for different testing...and Barnett has failed what? 3 times?
> 
> ...


Did I say I agree? No I said something had to come up. It is a legit request however. How ever lop sided it is if no body is juicing then nobody should worry....I just posted a thread about a HGH that is only tracable in blood not urine...THIS IS A LEGIT REQUEST....IF they make everybody Especially with known juicers in the mix


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

If Fedors legacy wasnt already ruined it certainly is now.

He is DUCKING Overeem plain and simple.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is good. I first called Fraudor out in late 2009 about his overrated status, his fraulent legacy and his constant bullshit regarding co-promotion and pretty much everything to avoid fighting who he doesn't want to fight. 

At the time, I was attacked by legions of people, but the truth will eventually come out in full, and he will be completely and utterly exposed in time. 

THere's only a certain amount of times before so caled GOATs can fight tire changers without any ire of the public and media.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> This is good. I first called Fraudor out in late 2009 about his overrated status, his fraulent legacy and his constant bullshit regarding co-promotion and pretty much everything to avoid fighting who he doesn't want to fight.
> 
> At the time, I was attacked by legions of people, but the truth will eventually come out in full, and he will be completely and utterly exposed in time.
> 
> THere's only a certain amount of times before so caled GOATs can fight tire changers without any ire of the public and media.


Yeah it's messed up how many people bash the crap out of anyone who has anything to say about Fedor that does not paint him in a positive light no matter how true it is and instead they choose to stick their heads in the sand and remain oblivious to it.

This site is actually pretty good. On some other sites the Fedor fan delusion is unbearable.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

So is M-1 demanding drug testing after already signing in on the tournament? Because that's total BS if it's the case. You can't make demands like that after signing a contract.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

^^^^ lolol ur sig


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Coosh said:


> Yeah it's messed up how many people bash the crap out of anyone who has anything to say about Fedor that does not paint him in a positive light no matter how true it is and instead they choose to stick their heads in the sand and remain oblivious to it.
> 
> This site is actually pretty good. On some other sites the Fedor fan delusion is unbearable.


 
My heads out the sand but its pretty funny how he beats whoever they stick in front of him.....obviously Werdum caught him but other than that I still have faith that Fedor will handle himself in the cage....


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

to be fair, I think any fighter should be given the right to call out there opponent to take a drug test before a fight if given reasonable suspicion, obviously he is pointing the finger at the Reem without actually saying so but maybe the Reem should take this test and prove himself clean because love him or hate him you can't deny his body does raise suspicion.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

All I hope is both Fedor and Reem make it to the finals. If M1 pulls another gem out of there ass like they're known for, Fedor better stand up for himself and fight no matter. I mean steroids don't help your chin, and Reem has a pretty suspect one.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> to be fair, I think any fighter should be given the right to call out there opponent to take a drug test before a fight if given reasonable suspicion, obviously he is pointing the finger at the Reem without actually saying so but maybe the Reem should take this test and prove himself clean because love him or hate him you can't deny his body does raise suspicion.


He proved himself clean after the rogers bout.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> He proved himself clean after the rogers bout.



I trust MMA testing only slightly more than WWE testing.

(not that much)


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> I trust MMA testing only slightly more than WWE testing.
> 
> (not that much)


Why? Is that unreliable?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

The way PEDs (and masking) has advanced, I don't trust the current method, which is strictly urine. It's really pretty mickey mouse. A lot of these drugs only show up in blood tests; the commision needs to utilize both methods to have a fair chance. (even then, it's not 100% - but it's still better than the current 50% at best scenario) They should also be random & unannounced.

Also, looks like SF has stepped up:

http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=6046811



> Mixed martial artists participating in the Strikeforce World Grand Prix: Heavyweight Tournament will be screened for drugs throughout the multi-date event, promotions CEO Scott Coker told ESPN.com Friday.
> 
> Fighters competing in strong regulatory jurisdictions like New Jersey, which hosts a pair of tournament bouts on Feb. 12 at the IZOD Center in East Rutherford, fall under those local standards, Coker said.
> 
> The full card will undergo urinalysis for "street drugs, testable performance enhancers, and masking agents," according to Nick Lembo, legal counsel for the New Jersey State Athletic Control Board. Lembo called it a "very fair assumption that the main card competitors, the tournament fighters, are going to be selected" for blood testing, as well.


Another interesting article, about the feasibility of more stringent testing in the UFC: link


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't see why they don't test everyone for every fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Fedor is a coward he will pull out of the fight if Overeem wins. He doesn't care about steroids he is willing to fight Barnett without this bullshit and he has failed 3 times and never cared that no one got tested in pride. He cares about not fighting a guy who will slaughter him and show everyone how much of a fraud he has always been.



A1yola06 said:


> I don't see why they don't test everyone for every fight.


Because it costs a lot of money.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

osmium said:


> Fedor is a coward he will pull out of the fight if Overeem wins. He doesn't care about steroids he is willing to fight Barnett without this bullshit and he has failed 3 times and never cared that no one got tested in pride. He cares about not fighting a guy who will slaughter him and show everyone how much of a fraud he has always been.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it costs a lot of money.


The fact that near every credible fighter willing to stand up and speak there own mind about Fedor, instead of following the UFC's hate champaign set up by DW against Fedor, would disagree with your statement about Fedor been a coward, gives very little credit if not 0% credit to your opinion.

If Fedor loses to Overeem in this tourney there is no shame there and it takes nothing away from his legendary status as the GOAT, it just means this is Overeems time to take the current No.1 HW in the world spot.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> The fact that near every credible fighter willing to stand up and speak there own mind about Fedor, instead of following the UFC's hate champaign set up by DW against Fedor, would disagree with your statement about Fedor been a coward, gives very little credit if not 0% credit to your opinion.


I think it is fair to say that Fedors management are cowards though.


----------



## Wandys New Nose (Nov 10, 2010)

Example, Ronnie Coleman (insane body builder) has never tested positive for steroids. Think about that.

Not saying The Reem IS ON roids but its very easy to avoid being caught if your clever. Its called cycling intelligently.

Saying that, there is blatent hypocrisy considering Fedors management doesn't mind about Barnett and his history!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I think it is fair to say that Fedors management are cowards though.


Its safe to say that the have entered him into this tourney and chances are he will fight it out till he ether wins or is eliminated, and that they are co-promoting with the organisation with best HW fighters for him to face anywhere in the world, capable of giving him the strongest competition available. I would say the way things have panned its more cowardly to go and hide under the wing of the UFC exclusive contract right now than it is to fight the best HW's in the world at SF.

Its Dana White and the UFC who are the cowards, they are the ones who dare not enter there guys into this tournament and hide then behind exclusive contracts and story's about what's good for Business instead of letting there HW fighters go out and face the best in the world.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Its safe to say that the have entered him into this tourney and chances are he will fight it out till he ether wins or is eliminated.
> 
> Its Dana White and the UFC who are the cowards, they are the ones who dare not enter there guys into this tournament and hide then behind exclusive contracts and story's about what's good for Business instead of letting there HW fighters go out and face the best in the world.


Lawl.. so if you were the owner of the UFC?? You would let your HW fighters enter a StrikeForce tournament?? 

Well lets just say, im very glad you do NOT own the UFC.

I hope not all your posts are this dumb. :sarcastic08:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lawl.. so if you were the owner of the UFC?? You would let your HW fighters enter a StrikeForce tournament??
> 
> Well lets just say, im very glad you do NOT own the UFC.
> 
> I hope not all your posts are this dumb. :sarcastic08:


see thats all you can say, try to laugh it off and make the truth see like a big joke when what I am saying is right, just like a real UFC nut hugger following and promoting the Fedor hate campaign.

And to answer your question NO I WOULD NOT, why because I can see why it would be very bad for there business when they claim to have all the best in the world, so it completely disprove there claims if there top HW's where to enter this GP and get destroyed exposing the truth which is there HW division is a second rate division full of over hyped fighters that suck.

Which all boils down to the enter point that I make about UFC and Dana White been the cowards.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> see thats all you can say, try to laugh it off and make the truth see like a big joke when what I am saying is right, just like a real UFC nut hugger following and promoting the Fedor hate campaign.
> 
> And to answer your question NO I WOULD NOT, why because I can see why it would be very bad for there business when they claim to have all the best in the world, so it completely disprove there claims if there top HW's where to enter this GP and get destroyed exposing the truth which is there HW division is a second rate division full of over hyped fighters that suck.
> 
> Which all boils down to the enter point that I make about UFC and Dana White been the cowards.


Fedor hate campaign?? Are you ill :confused02:

When have i bad mouthed Fedor?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Fedor hate campaign?? Are you ill :confused02:
> 
> When have i bad mouthed Fedor?


Calling him a coward maybe, OK you where not the one who called him a coward but you implied his actions hiding behind his promotion, are cowardly, thus stating terms put into circulation by the Fedor hate and discredit campaign set in play by DW, a campaign I would like to say is a fcuking joke since its Dana himself who is the coward.

There is a huge shout that Fedor would of been and still would be HW champ in the UFC if he had of signed, he beat Sylvia and Arlovski which in theroy could of claimed him the belt and do you think for one second that Randy Couture of all people would of taken it off him or Lesnar for that matter, Cain just maybe he is like Fedor in may ways but not as skilled because he lacks Fedors submission game which makes Fedor a more well rounded fighter than him so I would still have Fedor No.1 in that division.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Calling him a coward maybe, OK you where not the one who called him a coward but you implied his actions hiding behind his promotion, are cowardly, thus stating terms put into circulation by the Fedor hate and discredit campaign set in play by DW.


The things that his management has made him do are definitely cowardly. If it wasn't for them we would have Fedor fighting alot more often. Even Overeem admits that Fedor wants to fight but its his management that cause problems. Insulting Fedors management is in no way insulting Fedor. Im just calling it how i see it. Even Fedors brother has spoken up about Fedors management and said they are difficult.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL, I got one thing to say to fedor...

DON'T BE SCARED, HOMIE!

WAR the reem


----------



## Overeem=thebest (Jan 25, 2011)

JoshKnows46 said:


> LOL, I got one thing to say to fedor...
> 
> DON'T BE SCARED, HOMIE!
> 
> WAR the reem


WAAAAAAR OVEREEEEEEM!!!!!raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:
Number 1 P4P fighter in the world. Fedor is scared of Overeem!!!


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Overeem=thebest said:


> WAAAAAAR OVEREEEEEEM!!!!!raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:
> Number 1 P4P fighter in the world. Fedor is scared of Overeem!!!


Definitely not P4P, but #1 HW - i think so, he'll have a chance to prove it. Fedor (or his management is scared) and has been for a long time. 

Though, still kind of pulling for Fedor to pull out some old magic. Catch him on the chin, secure an armbar on a scramble on the ground.

I rewatched Overeem VS Cro Cop in 2008, with cameras on Fedor ring-side. After the match, Overeem had the microphone and he was like if there is annnnyone else, staring directly at Fedor - I think that was the point when Fedor or his management realized that Overeem is the better fighter.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I really hope they won't catch Overeem until the end of the tournement. 

If he wins he is defenetely number 1 HW in the world. If he uses growth harmones or something else i am not aware of than the credit will go to the fighter that beat him and m-1.


edit: if any of you think fedor is scared of anyone you don't know whatchu talking about.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Go Fedor!!!!! goooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Fedooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Lemme ask people that say Reem is the number 1 HW. Go look at the people he's beat. If you say Fedor fights cans, say the same about Reem.


----------



## Overeem=thebest (Jan 25, 2011)

box said:


> Lemme ask people that say Reem is the number 1 HW. Go look at the people he's beat. If you say Fedor fights cans, say the same about Reem.


Let me see:

1. Overeem has 10 times better physice wich is VERY important in MMA and wrestling etc. 
2. Overeem is BIGGER. Why you think there are weight classes? BJ Penn will not win Anderson Silva because simply he is much smaller.
3. Overeem has longer reach(Very important in combat sports)
4. Overeem has large hands and then for HUGE KO power. More mass more POWER.
5. And finally Overeem is more technical fighter than Fedor with a huge K-1 win. He is like Anderson Silva where Fedor is like Tim Sylvia.

Fedor has nothing on Overeemraise01:


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Overeem=thebest said:


> Let me see:
> 
> 1. Overeem has 10 times better physice wich is VERY important in MMA and wrestling etc.
> 2. Overeem is BIGGER. Why you think there are weight classes? BJ Penn will not win Anderson Silva because simply he is much smaller.
> ...


1. A better physique is not very important in martial arts. Marius Pudzianowski is an example of this. A man who looks like two rambos pu together got his ass handed to him by Tim Sylvia, who is, in reality, a fat mess. If you're better you're better, what you look like means nothing.

2. Overeem is bigger? Fedor made a name for himself taking out bigger fighters one by one in Pride. If you're going to make size a huge advantage of Overeem's, you're clutching at straws, man.

3. The same as size, Fedor has gotten used to guys having the reach on him. Fedor is at his best when he's in the pocker, no doubt. If someone is right in your face, reach means nothing.

4. Once again, more mass doesn't mean more power. Take Shogun's fights in Pride. He demolished guys like Rampage who had more muscles and mass then him while, Shogun had a small gut. To say Fedor doesn't have knockout power is ridiculous. Watch his fight with Arlovski, then tell me he hasn't gotten huge knockout power.

5. His K-1 experience is definantly a big advantage but, like I said if Fedor stays in the pocket a lot of his kickboxing skills go out the window.

Fedor's got a lot on Overeem.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

i feel sorry for Antonio Silva.


----------

